# Q about anxiety



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'd appreciate any responses to this.As some of you know I have done the tapes and seen a big improvement. However, I still feel a need to take extra precautions in particular situations (car rides being one of them). Since my bad IBS days are not everyday I did not start Paxil last October like the doctor ordered. Now, what I want to know is if I can ask my generalist to prescribe a drug for me that I only have to use it during those particular days that I need to be calmed and reassured (maybe once or twice a month) and what kind of drug would help me with that.I have heard about Xanax and somebody said klonopine. Probably Paxil is a good one for my particular situation but back then I read it had to be taken daily and I did not need it every day.Any ideas will be really welcomed.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I have found the beta-blocker propranolol (Inderal) to be effective for me to help with "anticipatory anxiety". My GP prescribed 10mg as needed, which seems to work fine for me. I now take 40mg daily to help keep migraine headaches in check. I still on occasion take the 10mg when I can feel the anxiety beginning to build. I hear Ativan (in the Valium family) is another good med to help with anxiety, but you have to watch out for drowsiness. My aunt takes as little as a .25mg (a quartered 1mg tablet) or it will put her right out. About the Paxil, make sure to tell your doctor that you did not start it and tell them why. It is helpful for your doctor to know of your concerns (and don't let them blow you off) as well as to know that you are not on something that they prescribed. I hope that makes sense. In your case it sounds like you don't *need* something everyday, just something for those particular situations. Your doctor should understand this. Feel free to research any meds your doctor prescribes. If you have serious concerns about taking the medication, discuss it with your doctor before taking it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Zay, Maedchen advise is good. Ativan might be a possiblity for you to ask your doctor about and your doctor will help you when you describe the situation and work with you on a drug for an as needed basis.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you both. Yes, Maedchen is right, I do not need it everyday (not anymore!







). But my job is full of stress and I do not want to miss on anything either.Now, the question is: should I go back to the psychiatrist (just saw him once) or can a generalist help me with this?BTW, Maedchen, I get headaches very often too. Probably associated with allergies.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Either would be able to help Zay, the psychiatrist maybe the most sympathetic however to this particular problem.Also an ionizer in your room may help you with the headaches and respitory system, you might want to try that.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks eric. I will look up to see what is an ionizer.







Doc showed me a few tricks to control my allergies without having to take meds as much. I have had to change a lot of old habits and begin using odorless stuff. The one thing that still bothers me from time to time is chalk and I'm working on that too. Thank you.


----------

